# Possible psuedotropheus saulosi?



## pamer (Jul 15, 2008)

I bought this fish in a local store's mixed african tank. It originally was light to med. blue with dark stripes. Approx 4-6 months ago he turned yellow with faded stripes. Is he a male saulosi who reverted to female colors due to being non-dominant. He resides with several red zebras, peacocks, a lab and joanjohnsonae. If not a saulosi, what is he/she? Thanks for your help.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

That is a Metriaclima lombardoi (Kenyi) Male....


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

CICHLUDED said:


> That is a Metriaclima lombardoi (Kenyi) Male....


yes, cleary and nice color for one that is "non-dominant". Usually the Kenyi would become one of the top fish


----------



## RedHaze (Oct 20, 2007)

one more for Metriaclima Lombardoi. Saulosi males will turm from yellow to blue, and the Lombardoi males turm from blue to yellow.


----------



## pamer (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks so much, I'm posting a few other fish that I am not sure about, again from a large mixed chiclid tank at the local aquarium. I've just been trying to ID them from pics.


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

I see on your tanks you have a 55 gallon, thats gonna be a problem, it is recomended that kenyi be in a 5 foot tank minimum


----------

